# The gardens by NYEric



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

on the "Superblock" where I live there are gardens on all sides. I took some photos of the nearest ones. I only grow 5 plants in any of these so I don't take credit for the pleasant environment. Enjoy!

















My 'native' orchids


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

That's it.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pics Eric and I can see your camera works better outside. oke:
It also proves a point I was making in an earlier post that a great city, even a very large one, can be a nice place to live when you put in gardens all around. Thanks for the show. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice gardens! I like your native orchids.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 20, 2011)

Wonderful Eric!!! Lots of things grow over there...! And there are lots of colours...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2011)

That is quite a garden! Thanks for the tour.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, quite a garden! Thanks for taking the time out to share with us.


----------



## jblanford (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW!! That was real cool, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 20, 2011)

Eric, are your orchids locked up in something? Or just behind netting?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice, the cage is to stop squirrels? I found caging some plants is necessary here too.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 21, 2011)

What a beautiful slice of heaven!
Did you get a new camera?


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2011)

Charming setting.
I'm guessing the public does not have access?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2011)

Sirius said:


> Eric, are your orchids locked up in something? Or just behind netting?





Leo Schordje said:


> Very nice, the cage is to stop squirrels? I found caging some plants is necessary here too.



Squirrels!? Oh you country folk! Yes they have pointy noses and long straight tails and spread the plague - RATS is more like it! 



Jim Toomey said:


> What a beautiful slice of heaven!
> Did you get a new camera?


No, why are the photos getting better!? 



Clark said:


> Charming setting.
> I'm guessing the public does not have access?



The top photos are our building's private garden. The rest are in a public garden.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, actually they are!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2011)

Er, thanks!?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice gardens in the concrete jungle!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2011)

Always nice to see such green in an urban setting.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow... Hydrangea quercifolia..... A shrub almost impossible to bloom here..... Marvellous...


----------



## chrismende (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely, Eric! What neighborhood is that?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2011)

West [Greenwich] Village.


----------



## goods (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with Erythrone. The Hydrangea are great! We have that species growing native around here, and yours seem to be just as nice way up there in New York.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2011)

Cool pics, thanks , and good luck with your 'natives'!!!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Jul 1, 2011)

How does this garden operate? Is it a co-op or?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2011)

the on on top is our building sgarden and I'm sure there's a committee (someone who has been committed!!) running, the other one has small plots and people signed up for them. i guess if a person drops out of sight or the plot fall apart it goes to the next person on the list.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 2, 2011)

Very cool garden set-up. And your photos are really great!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

